# Chine Protection



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a black LT25 and wanted to know if anyone knows of some heavy duty marine tape or sticker that is smooth to protect the chine somewhat from docks etc...........


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have a black LT25 and wanted to know if anyone knows of some heavy duty marine tape or sticker that is smooth to protect the chine somewhat from docks etc...........


Have you thought about using keel guard? 
Seems like it'll do the same thing, just not on the keel. Lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.keelguard.com/keelguard.html

https://www.keelshield.com/products/keelshield


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I asked this question many times when I had my gheenoe and never go a great answer. It's just a natural issue with the gheenoe shape. The one thing I saw that worked was when the guys had there boats line-Xed, but it's pricey.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I asked this question many times when I had my gheenoe and never go a great answer. It's just a natural issue with the gheenoe shape. The one thing I saw that worked was when the guys had there boats line-Xed, but it's pricey.


And also very shitty looking.
I have seen some BAD ASS Gheenoe's with a TERRIBLE bed liner on the sides that just kill the overall look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

At this very moment I have answers coming from some "experts" on an Epoxy/Graphite mix. This is one of the reasons I bought a black hull, but I have found many different answers on the net.

I know some have used the "Home Depot" garage floor stuff with success, but the Epoxy/Graphite rolled onto sanded gel coat should be as hard as a rock, look good and add 2 mph since it is so slick.

I will post what I find out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> And also very shitty looking.
> I have seen some BAD ASS Gheenoe's with a TERRIBLE bed liner on the sides that just kill the overall look.


Thats why I said Line-X, I've seen some diy attempts and it's not nearly as nice, I like the look of the ones I have seen and test results seem to only eat up 1 mph when the whole hull is done. Not bad for something that will keep the oysters at bay.

Look out for the epoxy graphite mix, from the research I did on it I'm not sure it will be the best for this. Yes it's hard and abbassion resistant, but its not made for direct impacts, I was gonna use it for the rails on my boat until I found this out so I went with the bed liner instead. it won't add any real speed but it will protect the bottom from scrapes, however on the sides it will end up chipping pretty easily when you slam into a dock cause there is nothing holding it together like glass.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Classic wood hulls used a wood rubbing strake to protect the brightwork.
Usually capped with a strip of stainless steel.
Shouldn't be too hard to fabricate something similar for the 'noe.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Forum member backwaterbandits has a very good looking Line-X (or similar) hull protection on his hull. It looks very good! Talk to him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

> Forum member backwaterbandits has a very good looking Line-X (or similar) hull protection on his hull. It looks very good! Talk to him.



After 3 years the line-x has started to chip in places. Also said he lost close to 5mph.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a product that is used on the leading edge of aircraft wings that is very strong. It comes as a tape. I will try find the manufacturer or you could Google "aircraft wing protection tape".


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Forum member backwaterbandits has a very good looking Line-X (or similar) hull protection on his hull. It looks very good! Talk to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember some of the guys from custom gheenoe got the line-x done and I thought they got a life time warranty? Either way it can be touched up can't it?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.iboats.com/Rub-Strakes/dm/cart_id.482433199--session_id.590066770--view_id.345624


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> http://www.iboats.com/Rub-Strakes/dm/cart_id.482433199--session_id.590066770--view_id.345624



Another good idea.

I looked up some Aircraft tape sold in 2" x 36' for $30. If this works well for a few years on a planes wing in high heat and freezing temps I would think it would last in a while in some H2O.

It comes in clear or BLACK so I'll order the black and see how it holds up before sanding or putting more holes in my skiff. ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I got to install that stuff for a summer LOL I think the leading edge Tape I used was a LOT wider LOL ...





> > http://www.iboats.com/Rub-Strakes/dm/cart_id.482433199--session_id.590066770--view_id.345624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> There is a product that is used on the leading edge of aircraft wings that is very strong.  It comes as a tape.  I will try find the manufacturer or you could Google "aircraft wing protection tape".


I think they call it helicopter tape. It was first used as protection on the leading edge of of the blades. Its clear and about 4-6mil thick or so. I used on the leading edge of body work on race cars to protect from rocks. The adhesive is very strong. There are 2 draw backs. The first is that it doesnt do well with compound curves. Its thickness keeps it from conforming. It was designed more of a fold over a staight edge type of install. A nd second the last time I bought some(several years ago) it was very expensive. But thats from my experience maybe something has changed in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> At this very moment I have answers coming from some "experts" on an Epoxy/Graphite mix. This is one of the reasons I bought a black hull, but I have found many different answers on the net.
> 
> I know some have used the "Home Depot" garage floor stuff with success, but the Epoxy/Graphite rolled onto sanded gel coat should be as hard as a rock, look good and add 2 mph since it is so slick.
> 
> I will post what I find out.


I used that stuff from RAKA on the bottom of my 13' duck boat build. It was hard as a rock, slick and looked good. 

Unfortunately, I don't remember it picking up any speed at all. 

Should help you with your problem though, and it'd be easily repairable.

-T


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

i would not use the aircraft leading edge tape. the edges should be sealed with PRC B-2 or B 1/2. it really only last maybe 2 years on an average aircraft depending on flight time and where the plane is stored when not in use. the adhesives are not meant to be underwater. once you add that cost it just makes more sense to use some of the paints guys are recommending.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

After a bunch of research I will be using 2-3 coats of Epoxy/graphite on the bottom and up 2" of the chine.

Use a slow curing epoxy and about a 4:1 or 5:1 ratio.

1) Tape off area
2) Sand Gel Coat
3) Roll epoxy, let dry repeat

Everyone who has done this says that it becomes as hard as a rock and very easy to maintain and repair.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't forget the silica or aluminum oxide powder in the mix.
Graphite makes for a reduction in friction, but the silica
or aluminum oxide powder create the scratch/impact resistance.



> MAS Epoxies
> 
> Quote:
> Fumed Colloidal Silica (also known as CAB-0-SIL)
> ...


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

Check this out: http://www.grizzlygrip.com/

comes in smooth also


----------

